# Portable Electric Heater



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I know finer weather is on the way but I still anticipate needing a bit of extra warmth in the 'van at night. I am uneasy about leaving on the gas powered blower and that is all my Auto Sleeper Symbol has.

The dumpy little oil filled radiator I bought last year isn't very effective. On one trip I took along a bulky convector heater from home. It was effective, but apart from the size, I think I read somehwere that sleeping with this type of heater is not healthy.

I think what I need is a tall oil filled radiator, because, while floor space is at a premium, height is not.

I have looked at previous posts - extensively - but cannot find a recommendation, although this question must have cropped up heaps of times. Has anyone found the perfect heater?

Autumn


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Plenty of choice of small but powerful fan heaters about. This is what I have always used. Just make sure you get one with options for setting power output so if you are on electrics with a low amps output you can regulate your off take. It is also advantageous to get one with a frost setting then you can leave it in the van over the winter to keep out the damp although oil filled radiators are probably consider better for this because they have no moving parts.

peedee


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Peedee. Aren't fan heaters a bit noisy at night and make the air dry? 

Yes, I should have left a heater on during those cold winter months - kept meaning to empty the water tank but didn't - it was my first winter with the 'van. No damage thank goodness but I will remember to do it next year.

Autumn


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Autumn said:


> Thanks Peedee. Aren't fan heaters a bit noisy at night and make the air dry?
> 
> Yes, I should have left a heater on during those cold winter months - kept meaning to empty the water tank but didn't - it was my first winter with the 'van. No damage thank goodness but I will remember to do it next year.
> 
> Autumn


Yes they are noisy at night, don't use mine then, either revert to gas or switch the Truma electric on.

Even with a heater on in the winter whilst the van is not in use, I would not leave water in it. You are very lucky to have got away with it especially this winter.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Autumn said:


> Thanks Peedee. Aren't fan heaters a bit noisy at night and make the air dry?


Personally I would not go for a fan heater for the reasons you mention. Another anti- for me anyway is that they tend to stir up dust and this makes me sneeze and leaves me with a bunged up nose.

The fan of a blown air system is much less powerful and is not blowing air off dusty carpets so does not have this effect.

I can't think of any good health or safety reason for not using a convector heat - safely placed that is. Truma heaters are convector heaters after all - just not free-standing.

If you buy an oil filled radiator then keep it upright or let it stand upright for at least an hour before using. Also inspect it at intervals as it is not unknown for seals to leak the hot oil.

G


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Autumn

For years we've used a Botanico electric air heater. These are small (9"high x 9"wide x 7"deep) and are very stable and very quite, you can just hear them in a motorhome. They have !kw, 2kw and cool air settings, thermostatically controlled with a frost setting. I can recommend them.

They are very popular as greenhouse heaters and readily available at garden centres ( or Solus Garden and Leisure, West Midlands, B62 0EW).

Ron


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

As a result of reading others posts on this matter I have just bought a small Delonghi TRF115 Oil filled radiator which gives out 1.5k as opposed to the 700w one I bought from Wilkinson which I took back because It just did not keep a good warmth through the night in the van. In addition this new heater has an integral fan heater and you can have either the oil on, the oil and fan, or just fan. We are picking our new Hobby up on Tuesday and I'm sure this will do the trick.
Also, I found this website, www.choicebrand.co.uk which does seconds and re-cons on all manner of electrical goods and for only half the price. I paid £40 for mine.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

There are lots of slim panal heaters about in all sorts of sizes


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks. I have found all the suggestions and info. very useful with some models I haven't come across, despite trawling the Internet. I particularly like the suggestion of the combination fan/oil heater, Shingi. This is about the same size as the one I already have but I can see the bonus of having the fan as a booster when you get in at night or get up in the morning.

The oil heater I have cost around £24.00 - I chose it on design and size not price - but I have since read that cheap oil heaters may be filled with oil containing water and that a sizzling sound when they begin to warm up is a sign of this.

Autumn


----------

